

Knol getting preferential placement in search results? - soundsop
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2008/07/28/GooglesAssaultOnWikipedia.aspx

======
mechanical_fish
_Aaron Wall... notices that if Google notices duplicate content then it favors
the content on Knol over a site that has existed for years and has decent
PageRank._

I'm sure that based on these preliminary rumors (dare I call them findings?)
every scrap of Creative-Commons-licensed content on the Web is about to be
reposted to Knol by hardworking robots. So, in a week or two, we'll have even
better data on this.

------
nickb
Google shouldn't be in content business. I'm dismayed that they're following
the 'peanut butter' strategy that has been such a destructive influence on
Yahoo. If Google gets even more into content side of the business, they'll be
in the conflict of interest with all of the ad buyers that are actually
driving their business. By trying to generate 'a little bit of revenue' (from
the google's perspective) through this, they will lose a lot more from
companies that will seek alternatives.

~~~
mechanical_fish
This was my own first thought: What is it about Yahoo that seems so successful
that Google wants to emulate their business model?

~~~
ojbyrne
Their stock price dictates that they have to continue to grow very fast, and
they probably see the end of growth looming ahead (once they hit 100% share).

~~~
eru
They share might not grow any longer - but there are still a lot of people
offline.

------
paul
Don't believe everything you read on the internet.

~~~
aneesh
You still didn't actually deny it :)

~~~
paul
What is there for me to deny?

------
ojbyrne
"Don't be evil" is sounding kind of quaint.

------
natch
No mention of the pervasive nepotism at work in knol authorship. It looks like
Google employees and family members have been given the first mover advantage
for owning many of the lucrative knol topics.

------
gojomo
Prediction: a Knol boycott emerges real soon now.

~~~
jcl
Secondary prediction: the boycott will be about as successful as the Amazon
One-Click boycott, or the various attempts to boycott Wikipedia, or all the
people who refuse to read the New York Times because it makes you log in.

------
xlnt
Guy is amazed you can get 28th on google in no time.

You can get _first_ on Google for obscure terms just by commenting on YC. The
site you are on matters, the issue is only whether knol gets special treatment
or matters in the normal way.

